# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Моё рифмоплутство

## Лев

Пристала ко мне жена с вопросом: почему не публикуешь написанное? Долго я отнекивался, но... уступил(пусть успокоится).
-----------------------------------
*Памяти А.С. Пушкина*
**********************
Он памятник воздвиг себе нерукотворный :Aga: 
Народ же, очень он проворный,
Воздвиг ему, ликуя, из бронзы памятник-статУю.
С тех пор на голову её, как салютуя,
Все голуби столицы гадят и при том воркуют.
-------------------------------------
С Небес, печально вниз взирая,
Сергеич молвит: "Хорошо - коровы не летают" :Vah:

----------


## Лев

Как нам без русского мата,
Что совершенен в поэте?
Вложена в уши вата,
Чтоб не услышали мата.
Видят глаза в Интернете
Строки по матери эти...
Там, далеко в России,
Мат - запятая и точка.
Кибенимат - умилили...
- Иудеи кричали дочке.
Вот она - сила мата,
И не поможет вата!

----------


## Лев

Мой компьютер, вот зараза,
Далеко от унитаза.
Оторваться не могу,
Что поделать, я - бегу...
Так и бегаю по кругу:
Посоветоватся с другом
Или сам даю совет.
Не могу понять никак,
Кто мне друг, а кто мне враг.
Вдруг услышал я ответ - 
Враг твой - это Интернет!
И пойми, но только в раз.
Друг твой - это Унитаз!

----------


## Лев

Читал стихи, не спал ночами.
Возбужден нерв, душа затрепетала.
И музыка, рождённая стихами,
Моей гитарой зазвучала.
*****************************

Написал я песню. О, Боже!
Ведь она на другую похожа...
А как хороша! - Изменю не спеша.
Похожа опять - на что-же? -
На мою же песню, похоже...
Вот так и творим, украсть не желая,
Пытаясь рвануть за границы в 7 нот.
Увы, всё равно обвинят - наша участь такая:
Песню украл, обормот!

----------


## Лев

*Сообщение от Angel_of_Dark 
Вы не согласны с тем,
Что прошлое кажется лучше...*
-------------------------------------------
Я не согласен! Пророки гласят:
Всё в настоящем - прошло ли иль будет.
Прошлого страхи проявятся в ряд,
Если ты их не отмолишь и волею судеб
В себе их несёшь, а забудешь -
То это на время. Страшнее, когда
Душой не работал и у потомков тогда
Страхи, грехи ли проявятся - чуешь?
Неумолим, беспощаден закон -
Причиной и следствием действует он...

----------


## Лев

Дороги, что ведут кого-то в Рим,
Кого в Москву, кого в Ерусалим.
Ну чтож, что дОрог самолёт, -
Дороги дОроги и сам полёт.
Но сердцу дорогА ты, Мать Земля,
Не будь тебя, так не было б меня.

----------


## Лев

Великий каббалист, отвергнутый "учёным" людом,
Принявший подвиг свой и ставший пред судом
Народа Книги, что в словесном блуде
Хулил и обвинял Иисуса в том,
Что он нарушил их закон.

Кто ты? Толпа кричала...
Сын человеческий - ответ простой,
Но есть во мне духовное начало:
То Бог-отец, Бог-сын, Бог-дух святой.
В святом вот в этом триединстве
В Любви и Радости Смиренья пребываю.
Так женщина с детьми должна быть в материнстве...
Тому и вас учу быть в этом на пороге Рая.

Простыми, ясными словами
Повествовал Иисус о том,
Что писано толстенными томами
И не нарушил, а соблюл Закон.
****************************
Расхватали Христа на кусочки,
Протестанты, сектанты, католики.
Пьют кагор вместо крови из бочки,
От просвир же бывают колики.
Вы простите за резкость меня,
Не делю я Христа на кусочки - 
Он един в триединстве и... точка,
Точка зрения эта - моя:smile:

----------


## Лев

«Письмо Высоцкого с того света»

Друзья мои! О чём скажу или спою?
Уж много сказано и спето.
Я – не в аду и не в раю,
К вам обращаюсь с того света.

Могу сказать: «Тот свет не мрак, а Свет.
Его сиянью нет сравненья.
Он в каждом сердце оставляет след,
Чтоб было к Свету устремленье».

Я много выстрадал, любя,
Любили и меня, страдая.
Пил водку и кололся я,
Пытаясь так открыть ворота рая.

И вот я здесь уж много лет –
Для вас, а для меня – мгновенье.
Нисходит на меня Творца – Любовь и Свет,
Не холод смерти и не плоти тленье.

Поверьте! Я не умер, я – живу!
И в вашей памяти, стихах и песнях.
Возможно вновь на Землю я приду,
Любить, страдать мне интересней.

Я не в аду и не в раю, но – где же я?
Наверное, на том я свете.
Надеюсь, всё сказал, друзья,
Мне нечего держать в секрете.

----------


## Лев

«Круг воплощений»  Лев Шафир

Забавы ради, а может быть и нет,
Круг воплощений задуман был Всевышним.
Так в разные тела душа вселялась - вот ответ,
Задуматься об этом было бы нелишне.
Проблемы тяжкие перед душой возникли:
В мужское тело, женское потом -
Тела сменяя, душа переселялась.
И память сильная о том,
В душе занозой оставалась.
Не потому ли чувствует мужчина,
Что женщина в нём восстаёт?
А женщина, что одержима,
Она - мужчина, не наоборот.
О Бог! Какие испытания 
Пребудут в замысле Твоём?
В себе мужчину вспоминать -
Даётся женщине на время.
В мужчине женская владеет стать
Но, властвуя, закон Инь-Ян довлеет.
Смиритесь - Женщина, и ты - Мужчина!
Меняя пол, вам не добиться естества.
И будет срок и сменится картина.
Родится женщиной мужчина - да!
Мужчиной - женщина, и будет так всегда.
===========================
О Господи! За что такие муки!!!

----------


## Лев

*Из арбузной лирики*

Вы слыхали, как поёт Арбуз?
Спросил друзей за рюмкой чая...
Ну, расскажи, сними-ка с сердца груз,
В искусстве имя это мы не замечали.

Включил я "Лодочку" и... песня зазвучала -
Аааа... эт слыхали мы от Розена и Шуфы.
Неплохо перепел, но не ПРЕМЬЕР,
Не каждому дано быть первым(друг шепнул на ухо).

А кто ж такой Арбуз? - продолжили друзья...
На нашем форуме он тщится славы,
Но оказался мальчиком он для битья,
Поддерживает его только biay-Слава.
И клонов несколько в его друзьях...

В чём дело, Лев? - друзья спросили...
Пусть он поёт - мы подпоём со стоном
И дружно все заголосили:
ЛЕВый, ЛЕВый, ЛЕВый берег Дона:rolleyes:

У каждого свой путь, он лёгок иль тернист.
Один поёт, пытаясь форум в этом убедить,
Другой стоит на сцене. Он - Артист!
Жизнь сцене он решился посвятить.

Читать страницы форума от "корки и до корки"
Мы тратим время и оно уходит...
На полке, там в шкафу и Блок и Лорка,
Но "Пение моё скромное" всех заводит
Не стоит всем так заводиться,
Ведь Васька слушает, да ест
И не кого-нибудь, а нас - 
Не лучше ль силы всем потратить на "парнАс"?:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*Лев*,
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Браво!
добил меня Арбузной лирикой - сполз под стол

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Талант он и есть талант. Склоняюсь в немом поклоне уважения. . .

----------


## Лев

> Талант он и есть талант. Склоняюсь в немом поклоне уважения. . .


Поклонники достойны уважения! :Aga: 
И я пишу без всякого сомнения -
Без вас мой стих бы не писался,
Я только вами вдохновлялся :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

Гонор гонору сказал, 
От амбиций млея,
Я бы пасть тебе порвал -
Я же гонорее :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Пристала ко мне жена с вопросом: почему не публикуешь написанное? Долго я отнекивался, но... уступил(пусть успокоится).


Спасибо жене! Вот и Лев своим уголком в Уголке обзавёлся...:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Укатал! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Моё рифмоплутство


Ба-а-а-а-тюшки.... :Vah: 
Вот это сюрприз! 'Давно ж я не был в свете'! - какие изменения  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, жена права! Она же львица! :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
 ЗдОрово!!!! :Ok:

----------


## yozhik67

> О Бог! Какие испытания 
> Пребудут в замысле Твоём?


Был Бог не прав, когда лишил мужчин
Возможности самим решать вопрос о детях:
Ведь женщинам нужны мы лишь на миг один,
А нам без них не справиться и за столетье.

----------


## Лев

> Был Бог не прав, когда лишил мужчин


Был Бог не прав, но стал он лев? :Vah: , 
Вот вопрос - ответить попытаюсь я сомлев.
Он свыше, справа, слева - может быть и ниже:eek:
Везде Он! И... только через Сердце ближе:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Ведь женщинам нужны мы лишь на миг один


Интересно, откуда появляются сомнения? :rolleyes:
Почему-то вспомнилось "Есть только миг..." :wink:

----------


## yozhik67

> Интересно, откуда появляются сомнения?


Согласен, не всегда получается за "миг один" :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Согласен, не всегда получается за "миг один"


:biggrin:
А что думает по этому поводу Лев? :rolleyes:
Сейчас снова скажет, мол, на то воля Божья ... :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Сейчас снова скажет, мол, на то воля Божья ...


Провидица ты наша :Vah:  - не скажу :Aga: 
А думы свои всем не покажу:tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> А думы свои всем не покажу


Ну, это Вы из вредности, допустим,
Чтоб, между прочим, нам не стало грустно :biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

*Лев,это давно назревало! Хватит бомжевать - с новосельем!
Так много интересных стихов прятал от глаз!

  Цветы твоей супруге - с благодарностью за хороший совет!
*
[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/1f137cf784f8c8cd30702d949366f31a4d7ae642359602.jpg[/IMG]

*Лев,тебе - кефир,так как хорошо рифмуется с твоей  фамилией!*

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/6c65a6e5683f8c3bb218bec7e18798314d7ae642360935.jpg[/IMG]

*Ален Делон не пьет одеколон,
                 Лев Шафир обожает кефир*


*Считаю,что с темой кефира нужно поработать более глубоко!
   В связи с чем предлагаю каждому остроумному форумчанину дописать свой вариант 2-х последних строчек четверостишия (думаю,что Лев ,как матерый флудильщик возражать не будет! 
*

*Итак,ваша задача - дописать 2 последние строки -*

 Был в  гастрономе Лев Шафир
                 Купил батон там и кефир
                 ------------------------------
                 ------------------------------


*По завершению акции - авторитетное жюри во главе со Львом Шафиром рассмотрит все варианты  и выберет победителя конкурса! Приз виртуальная бутылка кефира!*

----------


## Лев

> Лев Шафир обожает кефир


Это рифмовалось ещё в детстве...
********************************
Давно то было, щи да каша -
Сейчас я потребляю простоквашу :Aga: 
Рецепт её, я подвожу итог -
Нам помогает рисовый грибок:smile:

----------


## yozhik67

> с темой кефира нужно поработать более глубоко!


Ну, это слишком бездонная тема. Надо ввести временные или какие другие рамки, а то мы - остроумные:cool: -  до турецкой пасхи Льву слова не дадим :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> до турецкой пасхи Льву слова не дадим


...тогда переименуем тему - "Наше рифмоплутство":smile:

----------


## Лев

*Для особо расшалившихся на форуме*

Вы послушайте робяты, 
Как струна моя звучит.
Не ругайтесь, поросята:biggrin:
Вам Мазайкина кричит:
Ох, ах! Ёлки-моталки -
Не хватает мне для вас
Сучковатой палки!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Вы послушайте робяты,
> Как струна моя звучит


Струна звучит, и обертоны
Её нам дарят чУдны стоны.
Ах, Лёва - музыки певец,
Он и в стихах мастер-творец :rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

Лев, новая беседка-флудилка?:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, новая беседка-флудилка?


Как её не называй,
Лучше будем пить мы чай.
Ну, а чтоб не было криво,
Пригуби чернил из пива :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Пригуби чернил из пива


Хоть и Кляксою зовусь,
Кофе лучше я напьюсь!
А чернила только Львам,
Трям-пам-пам, да трям-пам-пам!!!

----------


## Лев

> Хоть и Кляксою зовусь,
> Кофе лучше я напьюсь!


Кофейная клякса,
Конечно, не вакса.
А может быть плакса,
Что хочет релакса?:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
Спокойной ночи,
Сладких снов!
Пусть будут супер-сны
У львов :wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> А может быть плакса,
> Что хочет релакса?


Смеяться, смеяться, смеяться!!!
И жизнью своей наслаждаться!!!
Ведь смех - золотое лекарство
И юмора полное царство!!! :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

Пойду, поработаю с блюзом,
Кому-то он кажется флюсом,
А мне наслажденье земное
И сердцу такое родное!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Кому-то он кажется флюсом,


Ты на кого-то намекаешь?
Неужто ты меня лажаешь?  
*********************************
"Блюз дождя" -
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/486556

----------


## Markovich

> Пойду, поработаю с блюзом,
> Кому-то он кажется флюсом,
> А мне наслажденье земное
> И сердцу такое родное!!!:rolleyes:



 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*На тему из раздела "Для лабухов*"
****************************************************
Давно из печати уж вышли 
Тюремной фени словари.
И, кажется, совсем не лишне
Жаргон от лабухов потомкам
В веках оставить, что ни говори.
Великий Русский сложим мы в котомку...:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Давно из печати уж вышли
> Тюремной фени словари.


Давно уж из печати вышли?
Так что ж, читаем мы другие!
Как только лабухов услышим
Слова крылатые лихие ... :rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Отличный фильм и сцена кульминации с дуэлью гитаристов!
Кстати, тот бесноватый с красной гитарой - самолично Steve Vai, и то что он там вытворял с гитарой - это реально его манера игры.
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65,
 Долго искал этот фильм и год назад случайно нашел - очень его люблю!
А мальчик тоже сам играет или это "кино"?*

----------


## oskar_65

> А мальчик тоже сам играет или это "кино"?


Не знаю, Сергей, думаю актёр... но с навыками игры на гитаре, временами что-то похожее изображает :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Долго искал этот фильм и год назад случайно нашел - очень его люблю!
> А мальчик тоже сам играет или это "кино"?


А что не стихами?
********************
Фильм я этот долго искал,
Год назад случайно нашёл.
Мальчик этот, он в натуре соло играл
Или это тоже "кино"?:rolleyes:  - отгадайте мотив...

----------


## Лев

*Спорят лабухи - кто лабухей всех*...:smile:
****************************
Так рьяно феню защищая,
Родной язык мы забываем.
Друг друга нервно напрягая
Мы спорим, копии ломая.
"Играй, музыкант!" певица поёт,
Ей вторит клиент, повторяя заказ.
И льётся музыка, звука полёт
И барабанщик считает - раз...
Остановитесь! Поправьте бабочку-бант -
На сцене играет... Да! МУЗЫКАНТ!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Остановитесь! Поправьте бабочку-бант -
> На сцене играет... Да! МУЗЫКАНТ!!!


Не может поправить он бабочку-бант,
Играет же. Занят. Ведь, он - Музыкант :wink:

----------


## Лев

Рифма пресной не бывает,
Может ритм не в такт шагает?
Соль и перец в слове скрыты -
Накроши-ка слов в корыто!:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

> Рифма пресной не бывает,
> Может ритм не в такт шагает?


Лишь бы мысли не свернули,
Где в халтуре - где в натуре...
Лучше уж к аббревиатуре  ,
Чем к пустой макулатуре!

----------


## Лев

> Лучше уж к аббревиатуре


Ужав слова в аббревиатуру -
Бежит "изобретатель" от натуры.
Вот как бы так его ужать? -
Чтоб так не смог "изобретать":rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

*Сообщение от overload 
И тема сисег как-то не раскрыта...* 

С младых ногтей волнуют нас сиси
Потом нас волнуют авто "Мицубиси".
Волнительны сиси в руках - не спор,
Но... крепче держись за баранку шофёр!

----------


## Лев

Нет большого секрета в этом - 
Мир сотворён Любовью Поэта. 
Сила Творца проникает в Сердца - 
Не затворяйте Сердца от Творца.

----------


## Skadi

> Сила Творца проникает в Сердца -
> Не затворяйте Сердца от Творца.


Нам незачем прятать сердца от Творца,
Ему лишь - и душу, и всё до словца!
Сказал Он: "Когда оскудеет Любовь,
Усилится зло - преступления - вновь..."

----------


## Лев

Я спрашивал Всевышнего с укором:
Отец Небесный, ты всё можешь -
Тогда бы прекратились войны, споры
В сердцах Детей Твоих. Ну что же,
В ответ услышал от Отца:
Я не хочу быть кукловодом
Мятущегося человеческого рода...
С Любовью и Терпением дождусь,
Когда откроются Детей моих Сердца,
Хоть ожидание такое - тяжкий груз.

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/109145.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Большую бы розу :flower: 
 За Деда Мороза.
 Такой он большой -
 В монитор не вместился...
 Ещё не напился,
 Пойду я в запой :Vah:

----------


## КП

> Такой он большой -
> В монитор не вместился...
> Ещё не напился,
> Пойду я в запой


Не надо в запой.
Лучше "лазаря" спой.
И пока ты совсем не допился
Будет лучше всего чтобы остановился.
Вот такая песенка:
Слово к слову-*лесенка*.
Голова с бодуна разболится-
Может в зеркало  не разместиться. :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Слово к слову-лесенка.


Буква к букве - будет слово,
Говорить оно готово.
Нотка к нотке - будет песня
И споём её все вместе:
"Ой мороз, моро-оз...":smile:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Зажги свечу в Душе своей -
 Пусть теплится огонь.
 И, отмечая Рождества День сей,
 Любовь Его не проворонь...

----------


## Kliakca

> Зажги свечу в Душе своей -


В моей душе живёт давно, тот огонёк неугасимый! :Oj: 
Он мягкий, нежный, озорной и сердцу милому любимый!
Растратить жар на всех легко, а сохранить не всем под силу,
Утратив в сердце огонёк, мы роем ближнему могилу... :Aga:

----------


## smychok

*Markovich*,
 С гитаристами просто мега пупер класная вещь!!!!!!!!!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 В темах, проездом, Kliakca плутала -
 С Новым и Старым всех поздравляла:smile:

----------


## Лев

*Ответ на околорелигиозную полемику*
**************************************************
Во множестве религий суть одна -
Есть Бог, Его Душой нам жизнь дана.
А толкования и точки зрений
Не интересна мне :Aga: ;  я - гений!? :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

Каждому жизнь - крестный ход...
Кому полнота вешних вод,
Кому тяжкий труд и солёный пот,
А хотелось наоборот...
Кого унесло водки течение,
Кого наркотическое забвение...
Хоть криком кричи
Или тихом молчи - 
Перемалывает жизнь кирпичи
Мироздания - Душа кровью сочит...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Каждому жизнь - крестный ход...
> Кому полнота вешних вод,
> Кому тяжкий труд и солёный пот,
> А хотелось наоборот...
> Кого унесло водки течение,
> Кого наркотическое забвение...
> Хоть криком кричи
> Или тихом молчи - 
> Перемалывает жизнь кирпичи
> Мироздания - Душа кровью сочит...


...И другие Ваши мысли... :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Командор

...Всё так же балом правит,
Наш благородный Лев,
Он форум наш прославит,
Олимп преодолев,
Пусть лавры блещут златом,
А взгляд ещё мудрей,
Не всё, же русским матом,
С приставкой матерей...
Он может,с Лирой,с Музой,
В обнимку или без,
Ты, Лев - король, но русский,
Не круче, даже Зевс!
Звезда на небосклоне
- Не требует оправ ...
А каждый твой поклонник,
Твердит-О,Лев ! Ты,прав...

----------


## Kliakca

Однажды бравый Командор,
Усталой рифмою шутя,
Напишет оду, а не вздор!
-Люблю я Лёву, как дитя...:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/e076cd780b83d1832034c61e3a2d6e3b4d7ae653131066.jpg[/IMG]


Газета ПРАВДА  от 4.04.2010 г.
Из жизни Политбюро КПСС. Новости культуры.
Москва,Кремль. 2.04.2010 г.

*В пятницу 2 апреля 2010 г. В Кремле прошло очередное рабочее заседание политбюро
ЦК КПСС. 
  С вопросом о награждении работников советской культуры и искусства выступил член политбюро ЦК КПСС,Секретарь  ЦК КПСС   М.А.Суслов.
В частности он сказал. 
Товарищи! Политбюро и секретариат ЦК КПСС  придает большое значение развитию культуры и искусства советского народа . Мы понимаем ,как важно сегодня наряду с сохранением традиций великих российских композиторов развивать новые направления 
в советском искусстве и творчестве советских людей. Создавать современные произведения искусства и в частности –современные песни, в которых отражалась бы 
созидательная сила и энергия советского народа, направленная на  построение общества нового типа . Мы хотели бы отметить некоторых советских композиторов, создающих такие  высокохудожественные произведения , любимые как  простыми советскими людьми так  и заслужившие высокую оценку профессиональных критиков
  Одним из таких мастеров нотного стана является известный советский композитор, заслуженный член Союза композиторов СССР ,трижды лауреат Ленинской премии,Лауреат премии Ленинского комсомола, трижды Герой Социалистического труда    
Лев Шафир.
 Политбюро ЦК КПСС, рассмотрев вопрос о весомом вкладе Л.Шафира в Советское искусство ,а также учитывая многочисленные просьбы советских граждан  и в связи с 63 –годовщиной композитора, постановило:
  За большой личный вклад в создание советских песен наградить Льва Шафира 4-й  золотой звездой и присвоить ему звание Четырежды Герой Социалистического Труда с 
сооружением  бронзового памятника  по месту проживания  (г.Хайфа,Израиль – где советский композитор временно  находиться на лечении).
За это решение все члены Политбюро проголосовали единогласно.
Друзья «по цеху» и многочисленные поклонники таланта композитора  тепло поздравили именинника с высокой правительственной наградой и пожелали крепкого здоровья, дальнейших успехов в  творчестве и в личной жизни.*




*Дорогой Лев - С Днем Рождения!

Здоровья тебе,счастья и творческого долголетия!
*


[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/3aeb4f42a05b61364206797cfe44f9e84d7ae653131314.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Markovich*,
 Ну, Маркович, ты и учудил!
 Мы вышли все, конечно, из Союза.
 А ты в него обратно погрузил -
 И звёзд златых не вынесу я груза :Aga: 
 Мне легче тяжесть лет перенести,
 Хоть я избавился от пуза -
 Придётся выпить, ну и закусить
 За Вас "ЛЕХАИМ"! Такая вот гипотенуза:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Сообщение от Kliakca 
"О, милый Лев! Ты, как визирь,
С "обрезом" смотришь в монастырь"
**********************************
О, Kliakca! Взгляд твой точен,
Когда ты смотришь между ног :Vah: 
Что таки да, скажу тебе, то да -
Для иудеев, мусульман эт не беда.
Обрезан плоти маленький кусочек -
Подарком был доволен Бог... :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

Сообщение от Лёвушки;
О, Kliakca! Взгляд твой точен,
Когда ты смотришь между ног
==============================
Гляжу меж ног???:eek:
Там что-то было???:rolleyes:
Ах-Ах, опять я пропустила... :Tu: 
Забыл рулетку видно Бог,
Когда -"Асса!!!"- в ночи изрёк. :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Гляжу меж ног???
> Там что-то было???


Глядеть не хочешь между ног?
Гляди тогда в озёра синие...
А мне приходится смотреть, дай Бог :Aga: :rolleyes:
Не промахнуться б мимо линии...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*На 45летие моего соавтора Владимира Егорова*
**************************************************************
Сорван лист календаря
Видно - жизнь прожил не зря.
Сорок зим и сорок вёсен -
Зуб ещё не покидает дёсен.
Песен вроде не писал,
Вероятно всё же врал..
Грустные все песни - безобразие,
Есть такое вот разнообразие! 
Пусть трижды по десятке,
С тебя ведь взятки гладки...
Ты моешь золото, уехать хочешь в деревеньку.
Серебряную ложку прячешь, спускаешь дребеденьги...
А барские замашки -
Не помнишь в бане... Машку? 
Пусть будет ветер, но не в голове,
Стихи и песни - не одна, не две...
Когда-нибудь пусть будет шестьдесят -
С 45-летием тебя! ВИВАТ-ВИВАТ!!! 
31 августа 2009 22:54
*(почти в каждой строчке упоминание сюжетов наших песен)*

----------


## Лев

*Сообщение от Валерьевна 
«Настоящая дружба между бедными и богатыми – это миф или реальность?»* 

Чем бедны или богаты? -
Буду очень-очень краток :Aga: 
Если Добротой богат -
Будешь для людей, как брат.
Про другое промолчу,
Быть некратким не хочу:rolleyes:

----------


## egorOFF

> *На 45летие моего соавтора Владимира Егорова*
> **************************************************************
> Сорван лист календаря
> Видно - жизнь прожил не зря.
> Сорок зим и сорок вёсен -
> Зуб ещё не покидает дёсен.
> Песен вроде не писал,
> Вероятно всё же врал..
> Грустные все песни - безобразие,
> ...


Это к чему ты вспомнил? Уж скоро 46...

----------


## Лев

* Сообщение от raf  
не до песен твою мать...*
*******************************
Слово "Мать" дороже жизни,
Мать даёт нам в жизни шаг.
Что ни слово, матерно мы брызжем -
Мама, ну за что тебя мы так?

----------


## Лев

Сообщение от Вера_из_Майкопа  
*************************
*Я с детства ненавидел падежи,
Я презирал фонетику всю жизнь,
Склонения, спряжения, частицы
Не мог усвоить. Был такой тупица...
*
**************************
Я в школе правила усвоил
И чтеньем книг всё приутроил...
А как мне быть сейчас?
Глаз, спотыкаясь каждый раз,
Ошибкой ли, намеренным ли искажением
Языка, Великим что зовут
И, думается мне с большущим сожалением -
Зачем учился я, кому был нужен этот школьный труд? :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

*
 Сообщение от Kliakca
И тот, кто сердцем чутко слушал бога, 
И тот, кто хмель земной услады пил!
*
Стараюсь Сердцем чутко слушать Бога
В Смирении, Радости, Любви...
Я чувствую, что получается немного
Ответ услышать: "Не п..ди" :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лев Борисович!!!
С Новым Годом!!!
Здоровья, радости, счастья в новом, 2011 году, и всего побольше!!!
*
http://[IMG]http://*********org/1157384.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

На Ерусалимские холмы 
Спадает редкий снег.
Ну, а в долинах нет зимы, 
Тут зелень набирает цвет.
Прогноз - "сибирский холод".
Плюс-минус ноль, коль молод,
Держись - уж жертвы есть от охлажденья,
Но вспоминается Урал, Сибирь,
Где жил я от рожденья.
Хоть руки стынут, но летают пальцы
По кнопочкам клавиатуры,
Как петли следа на снегу от зайцев...
И мы хотим :Grin:  оставить след в литературе. :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Сегодня, пишут, именины у Елены :Vishenka 18:  
Поздравлю Лену несомненно!  :Aga:  
Был день Татьянин, будет и Еленин -  :Vishenka 13: 
Так завещал великий... Ленин :042:

----------


## Лев

Познание Мира бесконечно,
Ответы не конечны - они вечны...
А Истина одна, но граней много
И разум обращён или к науке или к Богу.
Исчезнут ли вопросы, возникая 
Из глубины Ума - их сознавая,
Мы познаём от Ада и до Рая...

----------


## Лев

*Различные Женщины ходят по свету,
Буквально два слова  на тему на эту.
Во-первых, есть Женщины - рыбки и птички,
Есть зайки и пупсики. Пышки и спички.

Драконы и змеи. И тысячи кисок.
(Тут крик из толпы: "Огласите весь список!")
Есть Женщина-смирно. Есть Женщина-вольно.
Есть Женщина-"Hива" и Женщина-"Вольво".

Есть Женщина-плазма и женщина-лёд.
И женщина-лезвие, женщина-йод.
Есть Женщины-девы и Женщины-овны.
Есть Женщины-где-вы? и Женщины-вот-мы!

Вот Женщина-финка. Вот Женщина-полька.
Вот Женщина-фиг-вам! и Женщина-сколько?
Два мира, два полюса: Женщина-хмель.
И - Девочка-помнишь-я-нес-твой-портфель?

У Женщины-червы - огромное сердце.
Душа на защелке - у Женщины-дверцы.
Прекрасны на Женщине-иве сережки.
У Женщины-тумбочки - чудные ножки.

Сильна интуицией Женщина-Глоба.
Сильна конституцией Женщина-сдоба.
Пунцовые губы - у Женщины-вамп.
Hо сладость победы - у Женщины-штамп.

Ведут себя Женщины неодинаково.
Уж мы-то от них навидалися всякого.
С рассветом поднимет нас Женщина-утро,
А вечером - Женщина-Камасутра. (из присланного)
*          Стих очень длинный - весь не стал вставлять, но прорифмоплутировал :Smile3: 
***************************************

В оркестре есть женщины тоже,
О них рассказать мы  вам можем.
Есть Женщина-скрипка - она так нежна,
Вся из себя, такааая княжна.
Есть Женщина-флейта, рулада и трель -
Подруга ей Женщина-виолончель
Ой, гляньте! Она - контрабасистка!
А рядом тубистка и валторнистка!
А кто там мусолит мундштук от кларнета -
Нет, не мужчина,  Женщина это!
Не только в горящую избу войдёт,
Но Женщина лихо дует в фагот.
Всех перечислить я не могу... :Blush2: 
Не пожелаю даже врагу
Быть в нелюбви к нашим Женщинам милым.
Ну, а для этого будь Дирижёром не хилым!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

Старшие дети учат младших(из жизни):
***********************************
Услышишь, как родители "шипят", :Vah: 
Выскакивай из комнаты своей... :Blink: 
Вот так вот бойся ты своих ребят - :Meeting: 
Супружеской нет жизни, хоть убей :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*К вопросу о побудительной силе вина на творчество*

Гении, они на то и гении -
Не силою вина творят.
Божественным ведомы вдохновением
И вопреки вину, что много пьют подряд...
И чтоб мы здесь ни говорили,
Ни пели Алиллуйю винам,
(Хотя и пьём и будем пить и пили) -
Нет не для творчества они нам.

----------


## Kliakca

Жил на свете строгий дядька,
Графоманией страдал.
Залезал ко всем в тетрадки
И ошибки исправлял.
Вот уж минули столетья,
А он всё ещё грозит.
-Соблюдайте междометья,
Я ж пишу из букв ХИТ !

Лёвушка, с праздником тебя, милый диду!!!

----------


## Лев

На столе лежит маца -
Умца-дрица, умца-ца.
Но уже кулич стоит,
Он мацу сменить велит :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Не рождается в споре Истина -
Утверждается спор на спор.
В Истине граней истинных
Много! Вот об этом и разговор. :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

Стакан к стакану - Абсолют!
Как выпьешь, так в мозгах салют((()))
Кто водку пьёт, тому не нужен клей -
Давай стакан, в СТАКАН!!! налей! :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

Исходя из некоторых мнений ,
Я - неизвестный гений. :Vah: 
По нраву лучше мне пример -
Я пенсионер-песнионер. :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Какие бы слова мне здесь оставить,
Чтоб вы могли меня представить?
Хоть я и веником прикрыт,
Но всей душою вам открыт... :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********net/2070910.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> Но всей душою вам открыт..


Мы это ценим, Лев, поверь, :Pivo: 
И в частности и в целом.
Пусть будет крепкою рука,
Что держит веник у пупка,
И лишь прошу,
Не открывайся телом...  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*как жаль, что на пути ухабы 
всё чаще и заметней стали. 
мечты мои заблудшей стаей, 
бредут рыча и жаждут славы.* Лилия Казанская

А сколько ноги обуви стоптали,
Мечты, блудя, в неведомом витали...
Что слава? - Вздор, рычи иль не рычи.
Перекуём орала на мечи?  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

* rosovvadim

О РИФМАЧЕСТВЕ 
С годами, что ли? – 
Но отношусь я к рифмам
Теперь с прохладцей.
Они как побрякушки
На бабушкином платье.*
******************** 
Освоены рифмы поэтом -
Надоело поэту это.
Голос его не утих,
Пишет поэт белый стих...

Великолепны стихов ритмы,
Забыты поэтом рифмы.
В ритмах поэт не профан -
Чёток, как барабан.

И, не вставая в позу,
Будет писать прозу.  : 
И, осенённый Музой,
Искусству не будет обузой.

----------


## Валерьевна

> rosovvadim
> 
> О РИФМАЧЕСТВЕ 
> С годами, что ли? – 
> Но отношусь я к рифмам
> Теперь с прохладцей.
> Они как побрякушки
> На бабушкином платье.


 :Vah: 
Что может в рифме понимать несчастный,
Хотя и член российского чего-то,
Готов курлыкать, словно дикий цапель,
Неровным клином, улетая в прозу…

----------


## Лев

> Что может в рифме понимать несчастный,
> Хотя и член российского чего-то,
> Готов курлыкать, словно дикий цапель,
> Неровным клином, улетая в прозу…


Валерьевна, ты поспешила
И с рифмой малость начудила :Yes4: 
Я знаю, можешь рифмовать -
Рифмуй точнее, так держать! :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*  rosovvadim
Кто они, поэты эти? 
Жертва самости они! 
Большинство из них, заметьте, 
С Музой пьянствуют все дни.* 

С незавидным постоянством
Пишут многие о пьянстве...

С Музой пьянствовать согласен -
Вдохновление пьянит.
Пьёт наш слесарь, дядя Вася,
Только с водкой деловит...

Пьют художники, поэты -
(Сделаем акцент на этом)
Вынесем им приговор
И на том закончим спор.

Быть поэтом и писать -
Сколько водки надо взять? :Taunt:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Валерьевна, ты поспешила


Не спешила  я. Смешила.
Стих от рифмы отлучила.
Лишь выдерживала ритм,
Как советовал пиит.
 :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Что может в рифме понимать несчастный,
> Хотя и член российского чего-то,
> Готов курлыкать, словно дикий цапель,
> Неровным клином, улетая в прозу…



Несчастный птиц - курлыкающий цапель!
Не устоял, возжаждал перемен..
Пиит в Расее больше, чем писатель,
И уж конечно, чем чего-то член.

----------


## tamara rabe

Мы все когда-то и чего-то члены 
Играют нами перемены ...
Ну а "писать, как писать",
                           что морочиться ...
Нужно тогда, когда уж *очень* хочется.
Жванецкий прав и я согласно с ним,
На том стоим!

----------


## Валерьевна

> rosovvadim
> Кто они, поэты эти? 
> Жертва самости они! 
> Большинство из них, заметьте, 
> С Музой пьянствуют все дни.


Устал, свободной птицы глас,
Чирикать истину простую,
И в пьянстве обвинил он нас,
А мы рифмуем… и рифмуем.
Зачем вам рифма, коль стихи,
Полны душевности и пыла.
Но я, взглянула на сортир,
И поняла – ошибка всплыла.
Пусть глубока в стихах тех мысль,
Но нету рифмы, нету строя.
Есть в унитазе тоже смысл,
Но наполнение – иное…

----------


## Лев

Мне лестно слышать похвалу,
Что искренностью дышит.
Когда за ней я чувствую хулу,
То неприятно мне и "едет" крыша  :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Когда за ней


Лев Борисович, не роняй себя...
Ты есть... И это факт... :br:

----------


## Лев

*[цитата: Nigilist, 07.11.2011 - 09:50]
"Марал листы куплетами поэт,
В чём мастером считался экстра-класса,
Он принимал кобылы сивой бред,
За творческое ржание Пегаса."
(Н.Бузтер)
[/цитата]*

Я говорил с кобылой сивой -
Не бредила она, мудра была.
С какою творческою силой
Бредятину на нас клалА
Вся человеческая масса -
Кобыла улыбнулась и сказала: "Асса"!  :Grin:  :Taunt:  
************************************
Марал в лесу рога терял,
Носил их долго и устал.
Но вырастут рога - пора придёт,
На бой соперника марал тот позовёт.

----------


## Лев

Задумайся, мужчина,
Как появился ты на свет
И в чём причина?
О чём ты споришь? - Дай ответ.
Без женщины тебя не будет! Нет?
Творца Начало в каждом есть -
Творите муж с женою, была бы честь!

----------


## Petavla

> Какие бы слова мне здесь оставить,
> Чтоб вы могли меня представить?
> Хоть я и веником прикрыт,
> Но всей душою вам открыт...


Ты переплюнул всех, поверь! :flower: 
Иди открой скорее дверь:
Работодатели стоят,
Они твоих стихов хотят! :Yahoo: 
Чуть не написала: И все они тебя хотят! - в смысле твоего творчества, но ведь не все поймут!  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

*[цитата: kaban_03, 18.11.2011 - 04:16]
Что такое поп музыка?
Моцарт с Бахом когда то тоже были поп.....
[/цитата]*
Ох, закусали мысли-клопы -
Музыка-поп это в церкви попЫ?
Может она это толстые пОпы,
Чтоб танцевать и ногами потопать?
Вас озаботила мысль коварная? 
Всё очень просто, она - популярная.

----------


## Лев

*Цитата:  veresk70, 19.11.2011 - 19:29

Очень трудно бывает донести свою мысль по правилам стихосложения.*

Бывает, что вставая в позу,
 Не понимают даже прозу.
 И прозой и стихами донесёшь -
 Переиначат, фиг поймёшь

----------


## Лев

Не место красит человека,
Гласит пословица одна.
И от начала до скончания века
То любят Родину, то ли пропьют до дна...
А Родина не только, где родился -
Для всех людей это Земля.
Любить и жить на ней стремился
Всяк Человек и даже тля.  :Yes4: 
**************************

 25 ноября ’2011    10:10
*Кто хочет бредить вперед. Пофразно.
Смысла не надо.*(Из темы одного форума)

Не нанесём ли себе вред
Вперёд, без смысла и пофразно,
Как много выпить надо, чтобы бред
Был бредом не совсем опасным  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*игра слов это стихи......или....*
*************************
Стихийно сложатся стихи,
Игрою слов слагаясь.
Я вам серьёзно, без хи-хи -
Словами Я играюсь! :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

*''Классическая музыка'' - правильный ли термин?*

Затеять умны споры
Собрались крючкотворы,
А тема этих споров
Бесспорная была.
Так каждый стал цензОром
И, в результате спора,
Был в теме априором
И тема по течению плыла...
По смыслу обречённый
Он ложен - слог речённый.
Суть, как ни называй,
Так сутью остаётся.
Косноязычен ты иль краснобай -
Зовёт по-своему, а публика смеётся :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*...а вы полагаете, что вам осветили историю без изъянов?? 
Да никогда такого не будет.*

Что остаётся полагать
В истории науке?
И кто пытался излагать
Через неправды муки?
Кому в угоду искажать
Пытались "летописцы"?
Все врали, врут и будут врать
И правды не добиться!

----------


## Лев

Мелодия, ритм и гармония
Затеяли спор-церемонию...
Я глав-ный! - Ритм отчеканил.
Задуматься всех он заставил...
Нет я, зазвучала гармония -
Прислушайтесь все без иронии.
Мелодия вдруг зазвучала,
Могу без гармоний и ритмначала.
Не спорьте, друзья, Композитор сказал!
Использую вас я по полной и... заиграл

----------


## Petavla

> Бывает, что вставая в позу,
>  Не понимают даже прозу.
>  И прозой и стихами донесёшь -
>  Переиначат, фиг поймёшь


 :Ok: 

Я отвечать добром пыталась
На то, казалось бы, добро,
Но сколько раз я обжигалась -  :Nono: 
То оборачивалось в зло. :Vah: 
Теперь я верю в бескорыстье,
И не предъявят если счёт,
Не лезу я с подарком быстро -  :br: 
Вдруг, не поймут! Фиг их поймёт... :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

Пишу тебе в слезах и плача,
Так далеко родная дача... :Tu: 
А я, её любимый рАтай,
Махать уж не могу лопатой.
Пусть будут в Мае маяться
Лишь те, кто в мае рождены.
Кто рад Весне, что с ними станется?
Все радости весною суждены! :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

> Пусть будут в Мае маяться
> Лишь те, кто в мае рождены.


Наша внучка родИлась весною:
Месяц - май и 13 - число... :Vah: 
Я совсем не согласна с тобою: :Nono: 
Я хочу, чтобы ей повезло! :Yes4: 

Я хочу, чтоб не маялась Юля,
Чтоб счастливой, везучей была!
И на радость Татьяне-бабуле
В мае правнуков не родила! :No2: 

Пусть рожает зимою, иль летом,
Осень тоже подходит вполне.
Рановато мечтаю об этом. :Meeting: 
Но приметы достали уже! :Tu:

----------


## Лев

*Petavla*, 
Татьяна! 
Вырываешь из контекста строчки :Derisive: 
Ты пьЯна?
Дочитай до точки: :Aga: 
//Кто рад Весне, что с ними станется?
Все радости весною суждены!// :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Ты пьЯна?


Да хочется кагорчику когда-то,  :Derisive: 
Но сердце после этого шалит... :Vah: 
И рада бы расслабиться, ребята,  :Yes4: 
Но пьянство мне давно уже претит... :Tu:

----------


## Petavla

> Все радости весною суждены!


Да живы б только, Лёва, были мы!  :br: 
Зима и лето - тоже хорошо.
И хочется писать ещё, ещё!..  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

*Конец света все же настанет, только не в 2012-м, а через год. 
Названа даже точная дата - 14 февраля 2013 года. 
Именно в этот день, по оценкам специалистов, 
так называемая «планета дьявола» будет проходить между Землей и Солнцем.*
Каждый из нас очи закроет...
Света конец?! Кто-то завоет...
Кто-то увидит Божий Свет Настоящий!
Тот, кто искал - тот и обрящет... :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

http://shkola-duraka.com.ua/lawbook

Нашёл в себе я Дурака,
Пословицы сии прочтя
И, эволюций путь пройдя,
За умного сойду пока :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Я мну диван и мну подушки,
Не мня, что я поэт, как Пушкин.
Я - рифмоплёт! Ваш строгий суд
Присудит мне: я - рифмоплут!  :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

*Резник поэт?*

Волнует кой-кого проблема -
Кто рифмой пишет, тот поэт?
Стишки ли накропал или поэму
И есть ли в них Поэзия иль нет?
Пишет пусть тексты Резник для песен,
Кому от песен  мир этот тесен?
Кой-кто кипит и выпускает пар,
Считая Резниковский гонорар :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*Муза посещает тех, кто может...* 

Неужто и меня  
Та Фея посещает?
Твореньем осеня,
Как нимбом зависает
Над головой моей.
В экстазе заставляет
Писать и слиться с ней...

----------


## Лев

*Главное в музыке- клей "Момент".*

...сказал нанюхавшийся клея
И от паров "Момента" млея,
Поймав момент, войдя в нирвану,
Вдруг понял, что мешок-то рваный... :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

Об этом интересном знании
Гласит народная молва...
Игра, а может мания
Нам говорить слова?
Слов новое значение
Давно не удивляет.
Весомо ль чьё-то мнение
Иль просто забавляет?
Сказала маленькая дочь: булёль...
Что это? Показала - помидоль. :Smile3:  
Увидела корову, закричала - дыло,
Оказывается это вымя было.
Играем словом, извращаем,
Становимся мудрее - замолкаем...

----------


## Лев

Не прошло и двух с половиной тысяч лет, как демократы оправдали Сократа...
Сократа “судили” десять видных юристов из Великобритании, Франции, США, 
Швейцарии и Греции, а также 866 зрителей.
В итоге мнения судей о виновности философа разделились поровну, 
и таким образом он не был признан виновным.
В свою очередь, зрители (они же присяжные заседатели) 
584 голосами против 282 высказались в пользу невиновности Сократа.
В результате философ был оправдан.
***************************************
Оправдали демократы
Сокращённого Сократа.
Кратко бы сказал Сократ:
Что оправдан, очень рад...
Вот за это, я - Сократ,
Вновь готов принять свой яд. :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

*....и как сказал фронтмен американской группы Deicide (пер. "Богоубийство"): 
"Если Дьявол мне дал умение создавать музыку, 
которая нравится миллионам, то чем же он плох"?...)*

Вы о Дьяволе, Боге твердите? -
Неразумны вы, Дети Мои.
Вы едины во Мне, как хотите
Называйте Меня...(без обид :Smile3: )

----------


## Лев

Alexander Levin  
Нехотя надев доспехи, 
Взгромоздившись на коня, 
Принц промолвил: "Надо ехать! 
Эти дуры ждут меня!"

Lev Shafir: 
Принц в доспехах, к дурам ехав -
Принцип главный позабыл:
Чтоб в любовных быть утехах -
Нужен страсти нежной пыл :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## Markovich

*Побег. Л.Шафир, на стихи Сергея Глобенко(Markovich)*




К теме рифмоплутства, правда, никакого... :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> К теме рифмоплутства, правда, никакого...


Сергей, ты в темах заплутал -
Могу послать :Vah: , но... не послал :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Каждый из нас очи закроет...
> Света конец?! Кто-то завоет...
> Кто-то увидит Божий Свет Настоящий!
> Тот, кто искал - тот и обрящет...


Уж сколько дат нам названО - 
Всё превратилось просто в шутку...
Вот пессимистам-то страшнО - 
Для них пустили эту утку.

Но в каждой шутке... знаешь сам,
Всё может быть - никто не знает.
Мы по крутым идём горам,
Так пусть Господь нам помогает!

----------


## Лев

> Так пусть Господь нам помогает!


Всевышнему Татьяна приказала?!
Но готова ль помощь от Него принять? :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Всевышнему


Борисыч... Где бы нас не носило..
По факту.... Едина Господа сила...

Таню не трогай... 
Её дорога-
К многому.............................

----------


## Лев

> Таню не трогай...


Я Таню  "трогать" :Yes4:  буду
По просьбе её личной.
Давно стал её другом -
Она мне симпатична :Smile3:

----------


## Petavla

Ребята милые мои!
Как рада я вас видеть вместе! :Yes4: 
С вас начались мои стихи!
И с вами жить мне интересно! :Tender: 

За помощь вас благодарю - 
Вы никогда не отказали!
Пред вами голову склоню - 
Мне свыше, видно, вас послали!




> Всевышнему Татьяна приказала?!


Ну что ты, Лев, конечно, нет!  :Meeting: 
То *пожелание* простое.
Песчинка я - я человек,
И не подвластно мне такое!

Желая счастья, говорим:
*Пусть* в вашем доме будет счастье!
Бед опасаясь, мы твердим:
Минуют *пусть* нас все ненастья!




> Но готова ль помощь от Него принять?


От всех я помощь принимаю 
И от души благодарю!
И вас, друзья, предупреждаю:
Вам, чем смогу, я помогу!

Нас учат, часто поправляют - 
Мы обижаемся порой.
Но то, что нам добра желают,
Должны понять мы головой!  :Oj: 

Теперь и я даю советы - 
Спасибо вам, мои друзья!
Писать пытаюсь я сонеты -
Спасибо вам, учителя!

[IMG]http://*********su/2942494m.png[/IMG]




> Таню не трогай... 
> Её дорога-
> К многому.............................





> Сообщение от Petavla
> 
> 
> а то ЛЕВ меня скоро съест!
> 
> 
> Не съест... Он у нас добрый...


Да что ты, Павел, Лев наш - душка.
Об этом ТЫ предупреждал!
Нас подружила с Львёнком шутка -  :br: 
Моим наставником он стал!




> Её дорога-
> К многому.............................


Моя дорога в многоточьи?
Вот это ребус для меня!
Мне разъясните это срочно,
Теперь в растерянности я!  :Fz:

----------


## Лев

Мы с PANом вдохновили Таню
На поэтический ответ.
И вот, сижу я утром ранним,
Пишу - в окне сияет Свет...

----------


## Petavla

> И вот, сижу я утром ранним,


Как ШАР велик наш:
"...утром ранним..."
У нас уж день и снег лежит!..

Вы возбудили меня с PANом - 
Мозги кипят и кровь бурлит!

----------


## Лев

> Как ШАР велик наш:
> "...утром ранним..."
> У нас уж день и снег лежит!..
> 
> Вы возбудили меня с PANом - 
> Мозги кипят и кровь бурлит!


На севере у нас тут ветер воет,
На юге падают ракеты -
Я это пережил, не скрою...
Чья песня будет спета?

----------


## Petavla

Кошмар! Изранили планету!
Я, Лев, сочувствую тебе!
Но наша песня нет, не спета!  :Nono: 
Ещё нужны мы на Земле.

Мы людям в жизни помогаем:
Искусство в массы мы несём.
Мы столько песен им слагаем - 
Пока поём, не пропадём!  :Grin: 




> [IMG]http://*********su/2931394m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Огромная наша планета
> Плывёт в темноте мимо звёзд.
> И взрослые знают, и дети,
> Что путь её очень не прост.
> 
> Она, как израненный мячик.
> ...

----------


## Лев

Страдание,блаженство рая-
В твоих мозгах оно.
Ведь человек тогда страдает.
Когда в мозгу темно.(Артёмов)

*Когда в мозгах ни зги не видно,
Нет ни страданий и не обидно...
Когда шевелится в мозгах,
Бывает радость, боль и страх* :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

Цитата:  fentezi, 13.02.2013 - 12:49
Навязывание же духовности
насильно прольёт кровь. 
***************************
*Немало крови уж людьми пролито
До нынешних времён от неолита.
А Бог, как Дух, Он жив -
Ни капли крови не пролив.
********************
Свои грехи удобно нам отдать -
То на беса(что попутал), то на Божью благодать.*

----------


## Лев

*"Я думаю ноты знать не обязательно, 
ведь подъездные дела можно и без нот накрапать"* :Grin: 

*Не зная букв, ты книгу не прочтёшь -
Не зная нот, с листа ты не споёшь  
Студийным музыкантом ты не будешь.
В подъезде пИсать? Там ведь люди ж...*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Не зная букв, ты книгу не прочтёшь -
Не зная нот, с листа ты не споёшь  
Студийным музыкантом ты не будешь.
В подъезде пИсать? Там ведь люди ж...* [/QUOTE]

 :Ok:  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Любовь естЬ высшая ошибка
Порой смЕртельная для нас
Слова-лишь яркая фальшивка
Мы доверяем ей не раз
За то виня себя подчас.(Семенков)

*Ты не вини себя подчас,
Не доверяй и даже раз.
Тогда не будет и фальшивки.
Пора смертельная и в нужный час
Придёт и примет без ошибки* :Grin:

----------


## Лев

* Закроешь сердце от Творца -
Покоя не прибавишь в сердце.
Хоть снизу, сверху или же с торца
Когда-нибудь Творцу откроешь дверцу.*

----------


## Лев

Ох, эти бедные козлы...
Им коз и так своих хватает.
А на людей они не злы,
Козлы себя людьми не называют...

----------


## Лев

*Мечтать себе не запрещаю,
Хотя мечты опасны - знаю...
Сбываются мечты - бывает,
Но и коварство в них скрывает
Страсть искушения - я знаю...* :Smile3:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

А Лев всё рифмоплутствует! Играет.
Слова, как пазлы. Всё лежит , как надо!
Рождаются, живут и умирают
В его строках мотивы-серенады :)

С наступающими Вас!
Всего Вам самого самого!!!

----------


## LenZ

Господин Лев, с Новым годом!) и Рождеством! Пусть этот год будет еще лучше предыдущего!

----------


## Лев

*//Если человек пишет стихи от души,
то они сами ложатся на бумагу, 
а если сидишь и что-то 
из себя вымучиваешь, 
то это уже не совсем та поэзия,
которая мне представляется.//*

Сижу один в тиши,
Пишу стихи я от души.
Но глянул я на строки 
И в позу встал я - руки в боки.
Душа моя! Ошибок сколько,
А я доверился тебе настолько...
Я от тебя писать старался!
Ответила душа: вот ты и обо....ся   :Grin:  :Vah:  :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

> Сижу один в тиши,
> Пишу стихи я от души.
> Но глянул я на строки 
> И в позу встал я - руки в боки.
> Душа моя! Ошибок сколько,
> А я доверился тебе настолько...
> Я от тебя писать старался!
> Ответила душа: вот ты и обо....ся


*Вариации на тему:*

Меня вдруг Муза посетила,
Я быстро строки записал.
Прочёл навскидку - мне стыдно было
И Музу спрашивать я стал.
Что делать? Ведь написано коряво,
Но чувствую, что очень от души.
Включи редактор(был ответ) - твоё ведь право.
Писать не пИсать... ну пиши!  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Игорь Губерман как-то написал
на тему "Научи дурака молиться..."
Не помню его строки, но смысл такой:
*********************
*Дурак молиться научился
И, сколько лбом об пол не бился,
Не слышал голос Бога он -
Был крайне этим возмущён
И начал лбы он бить другим,
Чтобы услышанным быть Им.*

----------


## Лев

*"Я в жизни ничего не понимаю -
Запутана, изменчива, темна...
Но рюмку ежедневно поднимаю
За то, чтобы продолжилась она." 
              Игорь Губерман*

За жизнь он, поднимая рюмку ежедневно,
Цеплялся крепко, но крепче было всё-таки вино.
Жизнь кончилась... :Tu:   - Вино благословенно,
Но меру требует блюсти оно :Yes4:

----------

Petavla (24.07.2016), Валерьевна (03.12.2016), Славина (10.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

Отличные вариации!!!

----------


## Petavla

> Вино благословенно,
> Но меру требует блюсти оно


В самое яблочко! :Ok: 

Ну и шутник ты, Лев! :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

Из интернета:
«… А синички взяли спички,
К морю синему пошли,
Море синее зажгли…»
«… Долго-долго крокодил
Море синее тушил
Пирогами, и блинами,
И сушеными грибами…»

Мой вопрос тупой и плоский: 
Че курил Корней Чуковский?
*********
Написал такой ответ.
Вы решите или нет -
Плоский он или тупой
Или острый, вот такой:
Он курил иль не курил? -
Чук на всех таких забил.
Книжки Чука любят дети,
Могут всем они ответить -
Все, кто спрашивают это,
Не поймут его - Поэта.
Очень взрослые они
И не курят что ли? - Пни...
Не поймут они Поэта? -
Пусть идут читать газеты!

----------

MOPO (08.12.2016)

----------


## Лев

*Иуда был любимый ученик!
Предал Учителя? - Задумайся на миг...
Быть может роль предателя сыграл
В спектакле этом и в веках проклят он будет?
Учитель знал об этом и... Иуда знал...
Но знают ли об этом люди?*

----------

LINSLI (14.09.2017)

----------


## Лев

*Ксения Овсянникова:*
 90% живущих людей даже не животные - 
животные во сто крат осознаннее - это просто скот, 
жрущий, пьющий, гадящий под себя, но с определенными 
претензиями на мировое господство на этой планете... 
это как глисты, разного размера и степени гадости, 
которые паразитируют, потому что это их естество
***************************
*Листает Ксения жизни листы,
А в жизни той видит: люди - глисты.
Жизни листы так не стоит листать,
Чтобы самой гельминтом не стать.*

----------

Papandr (23.04.2017)

----------


## Лев

Бог каждому определил свой срок -
Рождаемся, живём и умираем.
Перешагнём за жизненный порог -
Навстречу Богу, Аду или Раю?

----------

tamara rabe (16.05.2017)

----------


## tamara rabe

... Ну а пока... давайте жить,
    Не нагнетая опасений! 
    Мечтать и верить, и любить
    Мир ослепительно весенний! ))

----------

Лев (16.05.2017)

----------


## Лев

Я не Пушкин, не Есенин,
Пастернаком быть не рвусь.
В кокон скроюсь, в дождь осенний,
Молча спрячу свою грусть.
Ни единой ровной строчки -
Ритм пропал и рифмы нет...
Верю я! На смену ночке
Всё равно придёт рассвет!

----------

LINSLI (14.09.2017)

----------


## Артур!

Здорово! особенно понравилось про интернет и унитаз! :Ok:

----------

Лев (21.09.2017)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Песенка юного аллергика

Просыпаюсь и чихаю,
И чихаю, и чихаю,
И чихаю без конца.
Не шучу и не играю – 
Аллергия в пол лица.

Припев:
Аллергия-аллергия,
 аллергия без конца,
я царица аллергии,
тра-та-та и у-ца-ца

мне лекарства не помогут,
хоть в аптеке пропишись –
насморк-кашель, насморк-кашель –
это в общем белый стих!

Припев:
Аллергия-аллергия,
 аллергия без конца,
я царица аллергии,
тра-та-та и у-ца-ца.

Я несчастной не прикинусь,
На диеты не сажусь,
Лучше кашлять,
Чем лечиться,
А соплей я
Не боюсь!
)))))))))))

----------

PAN (13.10.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Песенка юного аллергика


Классно получилось, подскажите нотки или мелодия, чтоб услышать у вас есть?

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Спасибо! Нет мелодии. Разве что если кто-нибудь напишет.:)
А мысленно я ее как частушку записывала.

----------

dzvinochok (14.10.2017)

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо! Нет мелодии. Разве что если кто-нибудь напишет.:)
> А мысленно я ее как частушку записывала.


Юленька! С частушками к нам в игру:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...48#post5412748

----------


## Лев

*Мнения о Всевышнем*
Не выразить в словах,
Которыми Его пытаемся назвать.
Кому-то Элохим, кому-то Он - Аллах...
Кому-то Gott, кому-то God и что ещё сказать?
Сказал один мудрец когда-то:
Я - в Нём, а Он - во мне, такой вот статус.
Он - Дух! И в каждом Он из вас,
Однако сотворили люди из Него иконостас,
Кумирствуя пред Ним, но о Любви при этом забывая...
Неужто участь всё-таки у нас такая?

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

А просто веселые стихи-песенки туда можно добавлять?

----------


## Лев

> А просто веселые стихи-песенки туда можно добавлять?


Ну, это же игры с определёнными правилами.
Есть игра "Общаемся стихами" и т.д.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Тогда можно разместить здесь или к себе?

----------


## Лев

> Тогда можно разместить здесь или к себе?


Размещая своё творчество на своей странице,
ты не потеряешься - я зайду обязательно, остальные
тоже найдут.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

:Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Бессмысленных вопросов много,
Но тщатся многие на них ответить.
Так может лучше замолчать и слушать Бога? -
Он слышит, ведая о всём и, в этом Свете
Услышавший, ну и узревший может быть найдёт дорогу...

----------


## Лев

*"Дай Бог всего, всего, всего
и сразу всем — чтоб не обидно…
Дай Бог всего, но лишь того,
за что потом не станет стыдно."

Евгений Евтушенко, 1990*
*******
Кто сможет взять, что дал нам Бог?
Один попробовал, да занемог.
Другие, как узнали - испугались
И в спорах-толкованиях разругались.
Но... требовать совсем не перестали...
Дай Бог, дай Бог... Даёт - брать не устали?

----------


## Лев

*Все слова переврутся сплошь, 
А тебе за них отвечать, 
Постарайся не множить ложь
И... учись молчать.*
****
Закроешь рот и, думаешь, молчишь?
Вокруг-то может быть и тишь...
А если мысли одолели?
Добьёшься ли молчаньем цели?

----------


## Лев

https://cameralabs.org/11546-eksperi...at-9-portretov

Как вызвать творчества мгновение? -
Кому-то нужно вдохновение,
Кому-то женщина, кому-то алкоголь,
А то без этого художник - ноль.
Без эЛ-эС-Дэ не сменится реальность,
Как надоевшая банальность...
Летают Музы художников вокруг -
Кто пьян, кто с женщиной и Музам он не друг...
Творец, на Небесах вздыхая,
Художникам таким закрыл ворота Рая. :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*Дневник познания
8 февраля в 10:30 · 
У жизни нет смысла, есть только цель! - Радислав Гандапас*
https://www.facebook.com/ezopage/vid...72490326446650
*********
Нёс два ведра с водой(иль с мыслями) без коромысла
И думал он, что в жизни этой нету смысла.
Но появилась мысль, что с коромыслом,
Вдруг, стала жизнь таки заполнена и смыслом :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Я в зеркало смотрел,
В себя пытаясь углубиться.
Увидеть много я успел -
Менялись образы и лица.
В глаза кому-то я смотрел,
Не ненавидя, но с Любовью.
И было не слиянье тел -
Слиянье душ и это не предел
В познании Бытия Вселенной...
Такая мысль пронзает мозг мгновенно.

----------


## Лев

Гнев! Может ли быть оправдан? 
" Гнев гневу рознь" или как? 
Мне как-то батюшка сказал, 
ну вы же во благо гневаетесь? 
А вы как считаете?
******
Зевнул лениво старый лев,
Сказали что-то вы про гнев?
Я рыкну так - гнев будет страшен,
Но я спокоен, а кто отважен?

----------


## Лев

> Я в зеркало смотрел,
> В себя пытаясь углубиться.
> Увидеть много я успел -
> Менялись образы и лица.
> В глаза кому-то я смотрел,
> Не ненавидя, но с Любовью.
> И было не слиянье тел -
> Слиянье душ и это не предел
> В познании Бытия Вселенной...
> Такая мысль пронзает мозг мгновенно.


*
Б.Л.ПАСТЕРНАКУ И
Л.Б.ШАФИРУ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ.

Свеча горела и горела
И освещала тускло тело.
Оно стонало и хотело
Со мною слиться,как умело…
Отреагировав мгновенно,
Учась у Бытия Вселенной,
Не ненавидя,но с любовью,
Я углубился в мясо с кровью.
Мы оба в зеркало смотрели,
Увидеть многое успели…
Менялись образы и лица-
Старались наши души слиться!
Закончен ужин.Мясо съето.
И мозг пронзает мысль упруга:
Как хорошо,что у ПОЭТА
Была за ужином подруга!

Арик-баснопи-дец.*(Арик Став мой друг...)

----------


## Лев

*По поводу всяких затмений...*

 Встала ты передо мной,
Солнце заслонила
И своею красотой
Солнышко затмила.

----------


## Лев

Что случилось?
Пытаюсь вставить стих,
сохраняются только первые 4 строки...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Что случилось?
> Пытаюсь вставить стих,
> сохраняются только первые 4 строки...


Здравствуйте, Лев. Пока непонятно, в чём дело. Подобных жалоб не поступало. Давайте разбираться.

Попробуйте ещё раз вставить текст. При этом убедитесь, что он полностью есть в окне ответа. Затем нажмите на Расширенный режим. На предварительном просмотре сообщения Вы увидите, как будет выглядеть сообщение. Если всё нормально, отвечайте. В течение 30 минут с момента публикации можете отредактировать, что-то изменить или добавить в сообщение.

----------


## Лев

*По поводу всяких затмений...*

Встала ты передо мной,
Солнце заслонила
И своею красотой
Солнышко затмила. 

Что затмение Луны? -
Тенью её скрыло.
Что затмение страны? -
Облаком накрыло.

Стоит этого бояться? -
Думаю, не стоит.
Что с тобою может статься? -
Что же успокоит?

На затмение предметов
Обращать внимание?
Лучше наблюдай вот это:
Затмение сознания!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Лев, сейчас попробовала вставить стихотворение в Ваше сообщение, опубликовала, всё нормально. 

Скорее всего, дело в источнике, откуда Вы его скопировали. Со своего компьютера из документа WORD? 

Лев, попробуйте сейчас поставить другое стихотворение и посмотрите, полностью ли оно опубликуется.

----------


## Лев

По поводу всяких затмений...

Встала ты передо мной,
Солнце заслонила
И своею красотой
Солнышко затмила. 

Что затмение Луны? -
Тенью её скрыло.
Что затмение страны? -
Облаком накрыло.

Стоит этого бояться? -
Думаю, не стоит.
Что с тобою может статься? -
Что же успокоит?

На затмение предметов
Обращать внимание?
Лучше наблюдай вот это:
Затмение сознания!

----------


## Лев

Творил Творец,
Творились твари.
А каждой твари
Скучно быть не в паре.
И Ной не ныл,
Ковчег создал -
Потоп ведь был,
А сколько пар собрал.

----------


## Лев

Послали-то туда,
Куда хотелось так.
Но в том-то и беда -
Искали так и сяк...
Его там нет всегда -
Обидно-то нам как...
(Присказка посланных на...)

----------


## Лев

*Молитвенно-медитационное*
Сядь прямо,
Опустив глаза.
Смирен будь нравом,
С радостью сказав:
"Господь, тебя люблю
И от Тебя приму Любовь Твою.
На вдох и выдох задержи дыхание,
Не многословь в молитве и держи внимание.
С полуулыбкой губ в душе светлее станет.
Смирение, Радость и Любовь - вот твой девиз
И с ним ты никогда не рухнешь вниз.

----------


## PAN

> Послали-то туда,


Намедни в был послан я...
Не заблудиться-б, ЯТЬ!!!
Послатели, нежданные друзья!!!
Где карту взять???

(Присказка посланных в...)))

Лев Борисович... :br:

----------


## Лев

> Намедни в... был послан я...
> Лев Борисович...


Сегодня был немножко пьян...
Нет, не послали, ушёл я сам.
Пришёл домой и рухнул на диван -
Очнулся, а вокруг нет дам... :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Сообщение от Евгений Струнников
//коль грамотен ты и умен-
способен текст прочесть без знаков препинанья//

Зачем быть грамотным, чтоб точки ставить?
Или не ставить, гордясь что грамоте обучен.
Хочу я наслаждаться, а не тексты править!!!
Не сомневаюсь в мудрости твоей - сюжет закручен...

----------


## Лев

*Как вы понимаете, что такое душа?!*

Что такое есть Душа? -
Поразмыслив не спеша,
Я отвечу: други, ша!
Чтобы каждый ни сказал,
Ждёт его ответ провал.
Будут разные понятия -
В суете ума занятие.
Вы познать хотите Бога?
А душа ведь часть Его.
Их(частей) настолько много,
Нам не счесть и что с того?
Он Един, мы в Нём едины,
Он в себе нас разделил.
Золотой всем середины
Нам познать определил.
Как-то нам сказал Незнайка.
Поиграв на балалайке.
Есть Душа, она везде,
Но, бывает, и... нигде. :Grin:  :Vah:  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Не живу я в печали,
Но в сМИРении, Радости.
Телеса не из стали
Соответствуют старости.
Лишь душа молода
И так будет всегда.

----------


## Лев

Старею. Боже мой, старею!
Уже не тянет на мужчин:
то в каждом вижу я злодея,
то каждый, мнится мне — кретин.
Старею. С каждым днём труднее
свой реставрировать портрет.
И тотчас зеркальце немеет,
лишь я к нему: «Скажи, мой свет?»
Не поднимают настроенье
ни побрякушки, ни тряпье.
Плыву бесславно по теченью —
авось куда-нибудь прибьёт.
Болит спина, и ноют ноги,
ломает, дергает, хрустит.
Пора бы подвести итоги,
Да что-то совесть крепко спит.
Ну что ж, старею, так старею —
всему на свете свой черед.
Пойду, пройдусь-ка по аллее,
а то ведь скоро гололёд
Татьяна Лохматова.
*********
Мой экспромт-ответ:
*Может телом и старею,
Но душою молодею.
О болячках не страдаю,
Их с любовью принимаю.
Тяга к женщинам? - Не скрою,
Интерес ваш успокою.
Только мой сей интерес,
Как в ребро вселится бес.*

----------


## Лев

Мы думаем, что вождь ведёт
И, поначалу, за вождём народ идёт.
Потом, вдруг, узнаём - вождя ведут...
Нет, не плаху, что иногда бывает -
Вождём ведь кто-то управляет,
А кто из нас об этом знает?

----------


## Лев

*Спорить не буду, но Истина есть,
Граней в ней много, да и не счесть.
Истину ищущий вдруг не нашёл? -
Знать не почувствовал... мимо прошёл.*

----------


## Лев

*Для Бога нет ни эллина, ни иудея...(Евангелие)
*********
Гордится русский, что он русский.
Еврей гордится, что еврей.
Путь к Богу будет очень узким
Для всех таких гордящихся людей.

----------


## Wiseking

Отличное стихотворение мне очень нравится спасибо



yobit.net
rüya tabirleri
sex hikayeleri

----------

Лев (12.10.2020)

----------


## Лев

*Бывает так, я - не согласен!
Задумался... готов ли согласиться?
Проходит время - ум мой ясен...
Согласен я - готов напиться!*

----------

Валерьевна (06.12.2020)

----------


## Лев

*О прошлом нам не стоит сожалеть!
Увы, уже прошло оно.
Неумолима временная плеть -
Хлестнёт и станет, вдруг, темно.*

----------


## Лев

Когда-то написал детскую песенку:
https://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat...85260.html?all
Понравился мне один коммент и я ответил не него:
Двенадцать месяцев - у нас в календаре
Двенадцать нот - у музыки на страже
А в джазе кое-где и больше даже...
Придётся кончить эту пьесу мне на "ре"...
**********
Кончая пьесу нотой "РЕ",
Смотри не в календарь, а в ноты.
И, если пьеса та - "Бурре",
То это - Бах, но КТО ты?

----------


## Лев

*Родился сразу я уродом, 
достойным адского котла: 
Христа распял, Россию продал 
(сперва споив её дотла). Игорь Губерман*

Черты еврейского народа
Не делают тебя уродом.
По-русски пишешь,
По-русски пьёшь -
Таким евреем и помрёшь.

----------


## Лев

*Не славой, не скандалом, не грехом,
тем более не устной канителью -
поэты поверяются стихом,
как бабы проверяются постелью.(Игорь Губерман)*
Проверена постелью баба,
Стихами закидали нас поэты.
За бабой женщины не видно слабой,
Поэты не хотят писать об этом.

----------


## Лев

Когда-то, в своём выступлении перед
публикой, прочёл...

*Дочке когда-то рассказ прочитал:
Мальчик в мороз железку лизал...
Помнит ли это публика в зале? -
Вы на морозе железки лизали?...
Послушала дочка этот рассказ -
Вышла гулять, лизнула и... раз! -
Прилип язычок, она дёрнула — кровь...
Время прошло, рана зажила и... вновь
Дочь в день морозный железки коснулась -
Прилип язычок... стоит терпеливо и ждёт,
Кто же на помощь с водичкой придёт?
Соседка пришла и над нею нагнулась,
Чайником сверху водичку ей льёт.
Отлип язычок, девочке радость -
Больше не будет себе делать гадость.
               ***
Опыт чужой убеждает не всех -
Пробуют сами на горе и смех.*

----------

